

Love (and annoying) by Seth Godin - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/love-and-annoying/

======
diN0bot
i'm not convinced you have to choose between making something lovable and
making something less annoying. just because people put up with annoying
features of something they love does not mean they love the product because it
is annoying. it just happens to not be perfect.

or maybe the implication is that the things that some people love, many others
will find annoying.

are there not things that many people love _and_ are not annoying to many
more? it sounds like semantics to me.

i can't think of any technology that i love--that's just not how i am. i do
love doing joyful things, like feeling empowered and useful, which i get from
open source and python. most of the things i love are playing goofy sports
outside, which i suspect is something i share with far more people than
something related to technology. perhaps this is a shortcoming of technical
perspectives?

